
Talkshow - slyrus
http://talkshow.im
======
degenerate
The "example" provided on the learn more page doesn't do a good job selling
the product AT ALL
[https://d262ilb51hltx0.cloudfront.net/max/2000/1*GY0-4kj3QJu...](https://d262ilb51hltx0.cloudfront.net/max/2000/1*GY0-4kj3QJuRM9cyBw87pA.png)

It's literally two people saying "Oh, now our conversation is public, what
should we talk about?"... "I don't know, but at least we can do it publicly".

Yay?

~~~
minimaxir
BuzzFeed tried out the app and came to the conclusion that they had no idea
what the point is either.

[http://www.buzzfeed.com/mathonan/a-new-messaging-app-
called-...](http://www.buzzfeed.com/mathonan/a-new-messaging-app-called-
talkshow-makes-your-texts-public)

------
adventurer
Multiple conversations out in the open. If I'm not too un-hip, I believe this
is like a new and advanced version to replace Twitter.

*I edited my comment shortly after minimaxir responded and didn't realize. I basically was trying to figure out what the app. is and why it's popular.

~~~
minimaxir
People are talking about it because the tech elite are talking about it /
funding it without adequate disclosure. (once again, you can blame Product
Hunt: [http://i.imgur.com/f189Plp.png](http://i.imgur.com/f189Plp.png))

i.e. the same as Peach and everything else before it, and likely will suffer
the same longevity. Atleast Peach had a 5 star rating in the App Store before
failing miserably, while Talkshow apparently has 2.5 stars now.

------
jamesrom
Hashtags as an App

